

COINBASE Crap Can you say you need to communicate? - issdispatch

I am really confused and frustrated. I sent my first ever BUY through Coinbase. I got my checking all set up. Made my purchase on 12-16-2013(an earth shattering .12 coins $100 bucks) No biggie. On 12-17-2013 the US funds left my bank account and off to coinbase. Alas... All I need to do is wait now until the 20th to spend my now 30 dollar loss due to market. Well here it is. The 20th of December somewhere in the world so I go to look at my account and there are no coins. Further inspection of this I find my transaction was canceled. No explanation. Just a big red canceled. Wheres my money now? I really want to be an advocate and intend to move WAY more than $100.00 into the bitcoin market place but seriously? Just a hundred dollar transaction that made one of their customers slightly irritated? Im glad I DIDN&#x27;T trust them with serious cash like the person who this happened to with $35,000.00 last week!
Come on... GUYS! Don&#x27;t take the fun out of all this! Figure it out! (Because if its not fun... It certainly wont be VIABLE!)
======
anon1385
Just FYI, pg has stated his intent to kill any more submissions to HN about
problems with coinbase [1] although I expect most of the mods are asleep right
now.

You'll probably have better luck on /r/coinbase where people are talking about
putting together a class action suit.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6936629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6936629)

------
nmc
Help me understand... you read the recent stories on Coinbase and _you still
sent them money_?

